# Eyesight and combat arms...



## canada22 (22 Oct 2004)

I am wanting to aplly for combat arms in the CF but I I wear glasses for stigmitism. Would anyone know the requirements?


----------



## B.D. (22 Oct 2004)

Shouldn't cause a problem as long as wearing glasses corrects the vision to acceptable parameters


----------



## aesop081 (23 Oct 2004)

Speaking only for combat engineers ( which i used to be) you should be ok as colour blindness is the only "dealbreaker" for that MOC.


----------



## canada22 (23 Oct 2004)

great thanx for the quick response.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (23 Oct 2004)

The only issue that i've ever heard with glasses in the combat arms is, for obviouse reasons, contact lenses cannot be worn during gas hut training but otherwise you will see that a large percentage of combat arms pers wear glasses.Keep in mind if your thinking about it, the military will not cover costs involved in lazer eye surgery.


----------



## Blackout (25 Oct 2004)

Perhaps theres been some changes, but when I initially applied for the CF, it was for the combat arms, and because of my eyesight I was told that they couldnt accept me for one of those trades. I was rated at V4. (I believe that my eyesight was approximatly -2.25 or so at the time.) If I remember correctly, they said that they would accept V3. 

Seeing as its just an astigmatism, as the others have said its not a problem.


----------



## Goober (25 Oct 2004)

Your eyes must be rated V1, V2, or V3 for combat arms, and V4 minimum for everything else. V1 being 20/20 uncorrected, and V5 near blind.

I think there was a post back in August or so, which had how the V1-5 scale related to the perscriptions your doctor gives you. Try a search for more information on that.


----------

